

FBI’s Latest Proposal for a Wiretap-Ready Internet Should Be Trashed - k-mcgrady
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2013/05/the-fbis-plan-for-a-wiretap-ready-internet-is-misdirected-shortsighted-and-ridiculous/

======
bediger4000
Did they learn _nothing_ from The Athens Affair
(<http://spectrum.ieee.org/telecom/security/the-athens-affair>)? If not, whose
kool aid did the FBI drink to suppose that "We can do better now?" Didn't the
FBI learn from the multiple huge failures of software development on The
Virtual Case File ([http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/software/who-killed-
the-v...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/software/who-killed-the-virtual-
case-file))?

~~~
Zigurd
Targeting "lawful intercept" (LI) features made the tap harder to detect. The
article says logs played a big role in unraveling the hack, but LI traffic is
designed to be hard to detect. that is, system administrators should not be
able to know when LI is in use, to guard against insiders tipping off the
targets of LI use. This is why it took reverse engineering the code to
determine what, exactly, it was doing and which numbers had been targeted.

~~~
bediger4000
So you're saying the FBI learned less than nothing, in fact, they got stupider
about wiretapping, since The Athens Affair?

~~~
Zigurd
Complacency. Even Linux distributions don't come with email and voice
communications security enabled by default.

